# What do you all think of this barn????



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like an awesome place!!! Very pretty!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

ooooo it looks fantastic and i think if the people are nice then it will be worht a 40 min drive!! it can be hard to find a good barn, so i think snatch up this opertunity!!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

They only have two stalls left. I'm a little disappointed in the lack of jumping/eventing but I do need a good kick in the butt dressage wise so maybe this is a blessing in disguise?


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

It looks like a good barn. However I am not a fan of large openings in indoor arenas to the outside, it can cause a lot of distractions. Ideally more stall space/a paddock, but a lot of barns are lacking on stall space. I have a horse that would raise hell in his stall if it was cleaned only once a day, he needs it at least twice (and he has a paddock, it would be even worse in a box stall like this barn has). I am also not a fan of turning horses out as a group, I know it's natural but it can cause a lot of accidents. Overall very good though. One arena for how many horses? Where can the horses be lunged?


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

*also watch on the grain fed twice daily thing...they need to know what your horse gets for feed. Do you get your own tack locker or is it all together? I prefer individual lockers with locks because I don't trust anyone lol


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Well I just got home from checking the place out. It's a smaller barn, there are only about 20 horses there. But there is one indoor arena and one outdoor arena, plus two roundpens for lunging. 

There is a quarantine pasture as well as 6 different pastures the horses get rotated through plus there are two more that are on rest right now. 

There are only two other mares so Carolina will be in the pasture with them. All the horses seem fat and happy and have plenty to graze on as well as free choice hay. The stalls are huge! And clean! 

I saw the feed they give, and it's a very good feed that they adjust according to plans set out between the owner, vet and BO. 

Overall I'm fairly happy with the barn. Everyone I met there was really nice, and not fake nice if you get what I mean. I felt like I had known them all for years. 

The BO is going to come and pick up Carolina tomorrow herself. She's not charging me for the hauling or for the rest of this month's board.

I'm very excited. Not very excited about telling the current barn goodbye. I'm not comfortable with them at all.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

AussieDaisyGirl said:


> I'm very excited. Not very excited about telling the current barn goodbye. I'm not comfortable with them at all.


Did you give your 30 days notice?


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

No, we only just moved here two weeks ago. So I'm probably going to have to eat another month's barn fee but I'll deal with that. I consider it a health issue leaving Carolina there. Not just their lack of feeding her - but their lack of cleaning her water. Her stallbucket looks like they fill it from a sewer pipe. Even smells like it.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ yikes!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

teehee...I'd probably sneak in when they wernet home and leave a thanks for nothing note! LOL.... but... that would be wrong.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Oh yeh, the current barn I've got her at is atrocious. I've caught them punching people's horses and I've a sneaking suspicion they did it to Carolina too. She's never been headshy but since being at this barn she has been. 

They're supposed to feed her grain twice a day. She's an extrememly messy eater. Meaning more food ends up on the ground than in her belly. I've never, ever seen any evidence they're feeding her grain. 

The gates are always closed. If the gates are closed, I can't go see my horse. 8 times out of 10 when I go to ride or just drop in and see her (and these are reasonable hours) the gates are closed and locked. Despite asking for some kind of access the barn owners say it's just one of their things. It's not just me, it's other people too.

They have let a stallion get into the mare field twice in just the two weeks Carolina has been there. 

The arena's are practically unusable because in the indoor arena it's too small to canter in, plus they have a horse in there that's basically been left there to die (she foundered a year ago, they've kept her in the indoor arena til she dies). The outdoor arena is where they turn out the stallions. So to be able to use the outdoor arena you have to wait til someone can move them to somewhere else. 

There's no where else to ride. I ride English, no big deal. But they BO's are very vocal about their dislike of people who ride English. As soon as Carolina does something wrong (not really wrong but not perfect under saddle) they tell me to sell her and move on. Or throw a stronger bit on her and turn her into a stockhorse.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd just take her and leave then. If you are paid up. I would take her and go.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW! I would have moved my horse as soon as you did too! She was there 2 weeks too long IMO. I am sorry to hear about the terrible things that went on there! 

There are a few horses that are 'messy eaters' at my barn, and what I have learned that works really well, is putting a small salt block in there feed bucket. That way they can not just throw there head in the bucket, and 'splash' the food everywhere, they kind of have to work to get at the food, so they actually eat more of it. Does that make sense?


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I'm paid up. I'm even paid ahead. But they can keep it if it means I can get my girl out of there. It makes me sick to my stomach when I think about even just her water. I'm not picky about much I don't think, but I wouldn't let my animals drink out of something I wouldn't drink. 

I swear to God, I have cleaned her bucket out myself, and stillt he next day - the water in her stall will be green, with yellow froth and bubbles on the top and smell like someone went #2 in it.

I understand horses get hay and food and stuff in there - but really? That nasty in 24 hours?

The new BO is coming around 1:30 tomorrow to pick up Carolina. Even the other riders at the new barn knew about this barn I've got her at. Said how sad and hungry the horses always look here.


----------

